# Female sports broadcasters



## ZackP3750 (Jan 11, 2011)

First off, I understand I'm asking this to a forum of men so I should expect more man-oriented answers. This should be interesting....

What do you guys think about women sportscasters? I know they have the right to blah blah blah, but does anyone else think its just weird hearing women calling games? Most of the women I hear covering games try their hardest sound like men, and (for me, at least) makes the game less enjoyable. I suppose I could watch the game on mute, but I feel like it takes away from the game (crowd noises, epic announcer calls, etc.). 


Alright, I know it sounds sexist. But wouldn't it be just as weird for a guy to be on "The View"? It reminds me of the episode of "I Love the 80s" when they reminisced about lady-suits. Women wore them to look more like men and be respectable; then, after realizing how shitty they looked, women dressed "womanly" and less like men. It just seems like women sportscasters try to be more like men and less like sports-enthused women. 


Side note: Will female sports reporters ever realize they are interviewing the manliest of men and should expect to be gawked at?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 11, 2011)

If they are athletic looking, then


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2011)

^ And HOTT 


I found it weird at first, now i have just gotten used to it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 11, 2011)

Dude did you know Nascar has black announcers now? The world is a different place.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 11, 2011)

Replace them all with Vuvuzelas.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Dude did you know Nascar has black announcers now? The world is a different place.




Holy shit....I'm surprised people around me aren't killing them selves


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 11, 2011)

^He honestly looks like a linebacker too.  I can't remember his name but from a car guy like myself Id say he's pretty damn knowledgeable. I'm not sure if he raced ini the Nationwide series or one of the lower clubs but he can talk the talk.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 11, 2011)

If they are doing the play by play.... It's weird. If they are doing like what they all do in the NFL and just sit on the sidelines and get info from coaches or whatever, that's all good. Most of them are hot anyway.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 14, 2011)

we had a football(football) game narrated by women about 5 years ago. Not to be sexist or anything but OMG, they were so damn dumb. Would not even realize if there was a replay, and get all excited about the goal... until they told them it was a replay... from another game... WOW


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never bothered me...I just notice how they get the job of asking the stupidest fucking questions on the field after a quarter or a half, which does nothing to help their already questionable status as sports commentators.

"And now we go to Lisa Charlotte who's live on the field with coach Nutbag"
"Thanks Tom. Coach Nutbag, did you have a good half? What do you need to do to win the game?"
"You know, I think our half was ______. In order for us to win this one, we need to get the ball, get first downs, and score touchdowns."
"How did you feel coming into the game?"
"We felt good. We had our work cut out for us the weeks before, and this is a good football team we're playing, but we felt good."
"What are you going to stress on your team from here on out?"
"I will be stressing the idea of playing good football: catching the ball, breaking tackles, swarming on defense, and scoring touchdowns."
"Thanks so much for your time, coach Nutbag."
"Thanks Lisa."

Yep.

[/rant]


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 6, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Dude did you know Nascar has black announcers now? The world is a different place.


They have since I think a year and half ago. Funny thing is other then D.W, he's the only one who knows what he's talking about.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you're sexist, how's that for a manly answer? 


I don't really care about sports, but as for the whole seeming out of place thing, the douchefucks who hire women just because they're attractive are the blame for this. There are women out there who so know about and care about sports, and that do know what they're talking about, and don't feel the need to act like a dude to fit in. If they hired them instead of random attractive girls that don't know anything, it'd be a non-issue.

tl;dr you're blaming the women/woman for a mistake that whoever hired said unqualified dumbass made.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 6, 2011)

Imagine if they hired female doctors based on their looks and sex appeal rather than their knowledge. I imagine that there would be some pretty bad doctors out there. 

If that were the case, would people complain about how silly it is to have women as doctors... or about the sexist hiring practices of hiring for looks rather than knowledge?

----

And, looking at that answer, what is the actual complaint being raised here?


----------



## Dukesing (May 26, 2011)

I have never heard of the majority of these women, but I think Ines Sainz is pretty nice:


----------



## Xaios (May 26, 2011)

I think Jennifer Hedger is a pretty good sportscaster (she's on TSN SportsCentre here in Canada), even if she did "get noticed" by making out with another woman on a reality TV show. 

But really, she's actually quite good at what she does.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 26, 2011)

if they know their stuff its alright

but none of them do


----------

